
A History of the Future in 100 Objects - mkempe
http://ahistoryofthefuture.org/
======
mkempe
His essays appeal to me because they feel like very direct, creative, and
believable extrapolations into the near future.

See also a recording of his presentation at the Long Now Foundation.

[http://longnow.org/seminars/02014/jul/16/history-
future-100-...](http://longnow.org/seminars/02014/jul/16/history-
future-100-objects/)

